# The Picnic 2015



## pops6927 (May 21, 2015)

Once again, we are having a Stroke Folks Picnic, 2015.  But, the picnic area is gully-swamped and hail, lightning and everything else could pop up, so we're having it back at our meeting place at the Rehab Center at First Health Harris.

I've gone ahead and got two turkeys and two pork butts, cured and smoked them, plus cheeses.  A group photo:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2015






Then, after my wife processed them:

Turkey thighs, chunked up, and drumsticks:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2015






Sliced breasts:













003.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2015






Sliced shoulder hams:













004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2015






Chunked up smoked cheeses:













006.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2015






I'll see if I'm allowed to post some party pics!

No, couldn't take Qview there, but forgot a smokehouse Qview:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ May 21, 2015


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

It all looks awesome hope y'all have a great time


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 21, 2015)

Damn Pop's......that looks killer. Great looking spread. I hope you guy's and gal's have a great time.

Brad


----------



## disco (May 24, 2015)

Definitely a gourmet spread, Pops.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2015)

Nice smoke Pop's!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 24, 2015)

Very nice spread Pop's, sure it was enjoyed.

Tom


----------



## b-one (May 24, 2015)

That all looks great! But the ham looks excellent!


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2015)

Good job Pops....   I'm glad you are still taking care of those folks......


----------



## glennmc (May 25, 2015)

Hey Pops, look Great!

Question -- about how many folks did that batch of food feed?  I realize it was an older crowd,

not many ravenous teenagers, but curious none the less.


----------



## pops6927 (May 27, 2015)

Don't under estimate the Ol' Folks - what they don't eat they smuggle home to eat later, lol!  Actually, we do not expect for anything left simply because it's the 3rd week of the month and most all people do scarf up as much as they can, and Stroke Folks provides containers so they can take it home.  It was a full house, about 40, everyone helped themselves repeatedly, the drumsticks got gone quick!  Very little left when we left, everyone was welcome to take home all they wanted.  Most all people there are just like us, waiting every month for the checks to come and scrimping in between.  We try to donate $20 a month or the equivalent, this was 4 month's worth, my cost about $80, that's how we justify spending the money.  It's for a good cause and all of us have had one to many strokes, and we celebrate coming there and staying alive!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2015)

Don't know how this thread evaded me for 6 days, but I finally zoomed in on this Awesome pile of Vittles!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job as usual Pops!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You always put out a Great Feast!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

